# Chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Its Weddnsday and its chat night dang it, I"m sick and even I stopped in.. ( No I won't die so put the party hats away..)so get in there this means you BILL!



Coach!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Its Weddnsday and its chat night dang it, I"m sick and even I stopped in.. ( No I won't die so put the party hats away..)so get in there this means you BILL!
> 
> 
> 
> Coach!



Coach are you freaking crazy it is Monday Morning...............Oh yeah ...........now it is Monday......NEVER Mind. lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Coach are you freaking crazy it is Monday Morning...............Oh yeah ...........now it is Monday......NEVER Mind. lol
> 
> Bob...zilla



Well Now you have two days notice....And I have a surprize for the regulars Wednsday night that the non chat peons will not be privey too.. lol...


Dave
:woohoo:


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

There's pee-ons in the privy? Now that just sounds wrong. I'll be there.  :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

What is the surprise?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

noddaz said:


> What is the surprise?


Now if he told us noddaz it wouldn't be a suprise now would it? lol


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Now if he told us noddaz it wouldn't be a suprise now would it? lol



Well its Wednsday, thats chat night.. Last of the auction news is on tap as well as maybe a surprize visit from Win43 and news on his ass removal. Anyone wishing more info for "Donating HINT BIG FRIGGEN HINT THIS MEANS YOU!" shoudl try and stop in so we can get the new web sight launched next week on scheduale. As for the BIG surprze you'll have to show up and see because if you do not show up why should we tell you? 


Peace everyone try not to get booted and miss chat!


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some of us East coasters start earlier (8-8:30 PM EDT) than the CDT guys. Come on and have some fun chatting slots and solving all the problems of the world. :devil: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well?*



bobhch said:


> Now if he told us noddaz it wouldn't be a suprise now would it? lol


And then?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

noddaz said:


> And then?



AND NO AND THEN!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Hey, look what I stumbled across.......*

joez is gonna love this! 

http://www.mulletsgalore.com/



:devil: rr


----------

